# Place dispo sur le disque dur



## sharky (7 Mai 2010)

Peut être ai-je mal cherché, mais je ne trouve pas l'info. Sur un iPad 16go, sait on quelle place disponible il reste une fois enlevé ce que prends le système et les apps ?

merci !


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Je sais pas si c'est ça, je peux avoir mal compris mais va dans réglages > général > information et la y'a les données de capacités.


----------



## sharky (7 Mai 2010)

spaceiinvaders a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est ça, je peux avoir mal compris mais va dans réglages > général > information et la y'a les données de capacités.



merci, mais en fait c'était en vue d'un achat, j'hésite sur la capacité et je me demande si le 16gb est pas limite


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Ah d'accord. J'ai compris lol. Bah si ça peut t'aider j'ai un 64Go et de libre j'ai en " capacité " 59,2Go donc ça fait un pourcentage de ~ 1,0810% donc 16 x 1,0810% = 14,80Go de disponible. 

Après est-ce assez ou pas ? La réponse est entièrement personnel. Si tu n'a aucune musique film et donc juste application c'est bon. Mais moi je dois avoir bien plus de 15 000 musique et une 100 de film (sans compter mes 9 saisons de Scrubs :rose donc le 64Go (même si bien évidemment je mettrais pas tout) est le plus adapté

Ais-je tapé dans le mile ?


----------



## sharky (7 Mai 2010)

oui, merci bcp !


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Derien, c'est toujours avec plaisir. 
Oublie pas de nous dire ton choix quand il sera fait.


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

j'hésite un peu entre le 16 Go et le 32 Go (WiFi). 
Utilisation : films (pas mal de podcasts vidéos), Net, musique et prise de notes. (pas trop de jeux) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




spaceiinvaders a dit:


> (sans compter mes 9 saisons de Scrubs :rose


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Prend son petit air pensif et lève la tête vers le haut et lui vient a l'esprit une image... :

Bon écoute Joséphine, si j'étais toi je prendrais le 32 car mon premier iPhone en 16go vivait mal mais Podcast vidéo + musique. Je pouvais même plus installer une app. Allez, deguerpille moi le plancher et va m'acheter ce bon vieux iPad en 32 !

Sinon bienvenue l'affitionadoce :rateau:  (je mise pas sur l'ortographe)


----------



## Sly54 (7 Mai 2010)

Pareil, 32 Go

aficionado


----------



## spaceiinvaders (7 Mai 2010)

Je savais qu'il fallait pas que je mise 
Merci au passage Sly ! 

Sinon content du 32 ?


----------



## MacSedik (7 Mai 2010)

Je pense que 32 c'est suffisant et ça me permet de ne pas choisir entre les vidéos a mettre ou pas...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (8 Mai 2010)

Hello,  

Pareil j'hésite entre le 16 go Wifi + 3G ou le 32 go en Wifi sachant la 3G ne me servira seulement si je ne trouve pas de Wifi les quelques fois où je me déplacerai.

Je ne veux pas aller plus loin que 599, je me rends pas compte du poid des jeux Ipad et des films...   

Une idée ? Genre en peux mettre 30 jeux HD ou 10 films HD...

Merci


----------



## MacSedik (8 Mai 2010)

Avec 30 jeux HD et 10 films HD disant ceux d'iTunes par ex. (qui font en moyenne 1,5 Go), tu dépasses allégrement les 16 Go! en plus tu doubleras la mémoire pour 100&#8364; de plus... donc pas de choix 32 Go si tu veut être à l'aise.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mai 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Avec 30 jeux HD et 10 films HD disant ceux d'iTunes par ex. (qui font en moyenne 1,5 Go), tu dépasses allégrement les 16 Go! en plus tu doubleras la mémoire pour 100 de plus... donc pas de choix 32 Go si tu veut être à l'aise.



Salut 

Effectivement les 16 Go vont être plein rapidement tu as raison... Bon je vais pas prendre avec la 3G dans ce cas et me tourner sur le modèle Wifi 32 Go 

A+


----------



## marvel63 (10 Mai 2010)

+1 pour le 32Go, c'est le meilleur compromis prix/taille/utilisation.


----------



## iLooo (13 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
suis également en phase d'hésitation avant achat. J'ai par contre une idée très précise de ce que je vais y mettre (une petite liste avec mes photos, mes docs, ma musique, le tout exprimé en Mo).
Une seule inconnue: le sys-tème!
Alors s'ils vous plaît, sur un iPad, tout neuf, sorti du carton, le système: quelle place prend-il?

Et question bête: a-t-il une quelconque raison de gonfler avec le temps (mise à jours, cache, que sais-je...)?

Pour la taille des Apps, j'ai trouvé cette info sur les forums (on compte entre 50Mo et 100Mo l'App, en gros).

Merci à tous!
iLooo


----------



## iLooo (3 Juin 2010)

Ré-bonjour,
Personne n'a pu répondre à ma question, hors mis une minette de l'Apple Store de Munich, selon qui le système occuperait moins d'un Giga "si vous achetez un 16Go, vous avez encore 15 virgule quelque chose de disponible". Tout confiant j'ai donc acheté le 16Go et fus un peu déçu...

Alors pour tous les autres dans mon cas je donne l'info ici: le système de l'iPad occupe très exactement 2Go, et les applications installées par défaut (safari, etc...) 200 autres Mo.
Lorsque vous achetez une iPad 16Go (3G dans mon cas) et l'allumez, tout frais sorti du carton, il vous indique:
Capacité: 14 Go
Disponible: 13,8 Go
Sachant cela, bon achat!


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2010)

Si ça peut aider à choisir, j'ai un wifi 64go.
j'ai pour l'instant dedans :

1389 morceaux (mp3)
89 videos (séries et vidéos iphone courtes)
6907 photos
12 applications
capacité 59.2go (alors que c'est un 64go...)
disponible 42.9go



Pour les vidéos, le mieux est d'utiliser airvideo. On laisse les videos à la maison sur le mac et on les regardes en streaming sur l'ipad. (épatant !)

Pour la connexion 3G, j'utilise MYWI qui partage ma connexion iphone sur l'ipad wifi.


----------



## fairway (3 Juin 2010)

jahrom a dit:


> 1389 morceaux (mp3)
> 89 videos (séries et vidéos iphone courtes)
> 6907 photos
> 12 applications
> ...


Tout ca tient dans 17go ?

Je suis surpris, sachant qu'une serie fait dans les 350mo....


----------



## jahrom (3 Juin 2010)

fairway a dit:


> Tout ca tient dans 17go ?
> 
> Je suis surpris, sachant qu'une serie fait dans les 350mo....



Quand je dis séries, c'est quelques épisodes. La majeur partie des vidéos sont des petites vidéos iPhone.

Le plus surprenant, c'est les photos. Elles prennent beaucoup moins de place que sur le mac car elles sont traitées pour le format iPad.


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2010)

Sur le 16 Go il y a environ 13.5  Go de libre. C est un peu la rage quand même :mouais:


----------

